# FREE Security System!!!!!



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

Smith and Wesson Security System *FREE* installation *FREE* equipment!! That is one control panel 3 doors and a motion detector all for *FREE!* You do not pay for the installation, the equipment, and the activation fee has been waved as well! You only pay for the monitoring of the system! And I can promise you that the *monitoring rate is guaranteed not to go up for the initial term of this agreement.* You do have to own your home because we cannot put it in a home you are renting. So call Jeff for more info @ 850-607-1914. If I do not answer leave a message and i will return your call as soon as possible.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Ill take it, got the hood moving closer and closer. THis used to be a nice neighbor hood off scenic with no crime, now i cant go to the local gas station without some one asking me if i need anything.


----------

